# Why kill armadillos?



## BRIAN1

What is the purpose? Just curious. I have done it in the past, but was wondering why people do it all the time.


----------



## bnew17

because they will ruin your yard and its fun to watch them flop 5 ft in the air haha


----------



## ccookou812

because they are a pest like coyotes and need to be removed from areas where they are not natural.


----------



## Lowjack

Because they live under my cabin and keep me awake with all the thumping under the floor ?


----------



## Parker Phoenix

They are also carriers of leprecy (spelling)


----------



## DYI hunting

Don't they eat turkey eggs or something?


----------



## GA DAWG

Just because!


----------



## Luke0927

anything that might eat a quail egg or destroy a nest dies....


----------



## rjcruiser

because you can


----------



## Throwback

Cause they're not a native species, dig holes my cows step in, destroy my crops, destroy my pasture and yard, potential to spread disease. 

Nuff?

T


----------



## Woodscrew

Besided tearing up your yard they dig holes in pastures that can cause livestock to break there legs in. Oh and there fun to watch hope in the air when you shoot them.


----------



## Throwback

Because you can "count coup" on them like an indian before you shoot them? 

Got to make me an armadillo "coup stick". 

T


----------



## Sterlo58

Cuz itz fun to shoot possum on the half shell. They dig up pasture and food plots and worst of all they make you think a deer or turkey is headed your way, then that ugly critter steps out .


----------



## stev

To see who can kill the biggest one .


----------



## GA DAWG

stev said:


> To see who can kill the biggest one .


Lets have a contest


----------



## Sterlo58

GA DAWG said:


> Lets have a contest



Im in


----------



## KDarsey

ummmmmm....
  urmidilla sausage..........
              ummmmmmmmmm...............


----------



## Fuller

They are hard on ground nesting birds like quail and turkeys. I don't shoot anything I don't eat except coyotes and armadillos.


----------



## stev

gots some big ones at camp .big as a big coon .
Im in when and where .
they seem to be in the wet areas at camp rootin every twig and bug up .


----------



## BRIAN1

Wow, there are a lot of dillo killers out there!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

They carry leprosy, there is no season, and there is no limit.

NEVER touch an armadillo! Humans contracting leprosy from dillas is rare, but it does happen. I will not risk it!

http://svm369.vetmed.lsu.edu/images/truman/Human and Armadillo Leprosy.pdf


----------



## huntfish

They also eat fire ants.....


----------



## dawg2

Their ONLY redeeming quality is the fact they will dig up and eat yellowjacket nests in the ground.  

But I kill them for all the reasons above.


----------



## croc160

*Dead dillo*

I shoot them cause they wake me up wile I'm a Hunting with all that rustling around they do.


----------



## slimbo

Cause they taste great.  Put the meat in a stew...MMMMMMM almost no fat.


----------



## crackerdave

Their meat is just like pork - very good. There's probably a better chance of being hit by lightning than catching leprosy from one.As far as the holes and the egg-eatin',coons eat more eggs than any other critter out there,and most of the holes 'dillers dig ain't very big.
"Having said that" [dontcha _hate_ that worn-out phrase?] I used to enjoy watchin' my pit/English cross bulldog play with 'em.He was kinda ruff,though!


----------



## 00Beau

Fuller said:


> They are hard on ground nesting birds like quail and turkeys. I don't shoot anything I don't eat except coyotes and armadillos.



Exactly!! I do shoot pigs too!


----------



## NiteHunter

Why not shoot them ? As long as you're gonna eat'em!!!!


----------



## bnew17

i was bow hunting with a buddy on some of his land several years back and he sent me a txt message of a armadillo he had shot directly under his stand. pinned it to the ground. 5 minutes later he sent me another txt of ANOTHER armadillo he shot right next to the dead one! i have to say it was hard not to bust out laughing in the stand!


----------



## chase870

Its the only way to test a turkey load


----------



## mr4shootin

Good excuse to buy another rifle.An "armadillo rifle".


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

ask a person who owns horses.


----------



## contender*

rjcruiser said:


> because you can



Out of all the replies I like this one best. We don't have any up here..................................Yet. When we do I'll be in the market for that "diller" rifle mentioned above..


----------



## ejs1980

WHy not? It's the closest thing we have to shooting prarie dogs. Last one I killed was with a 24 inch pipe wrench.


----------



## runs with scissors

Cause they eat turkey eggs...and they are classified as vermin!


----------



## bat

contender* said:


> We don't have any up here..................................Yet.



Give it another year and you will!  I shot 7 just this week, one in the yard and two each day after that while riding around back of the house.  I figure getting rid of them now while they come out looking and rooting the woods up is better then waiting till they "completely" tear up my yard.  Someone said they only make a "little" hole, yeah right you must live on that paved stuff in the city.   Your yard will look like a head of hogs have been rooting around in it over night around here just when the grass is getting pretty.  That reminds me I need to go check my yard, one visited me last night...


----------



## j_seph

Why? Why must we shoot small dillos?


----------



## injun joe

Shootin' the small ones is more challenging.


----------



## Throwback

Why must we make them bleed and jump and holler. Cause it's so "cruel". 

Why must you post pics? 

T


----------



## j_seph

Throwback said:


> Why must we make them bleed and jump and holler. Cause it's so "cruel".
> 
> Why must you post pics?
> 
> T


 But?

If a dillo crosses a gready landowners property line, can you take your atv while toting a camera across the line to take pictures of it?


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

There shells make good salad bowls and nice helmets


----------



## Throwback

j_seph said:


> But?
> 
> If a dillo crosses a gready landowners property line, can you take your atv while toting a camera across the line to take pictures of it?



As long as you're just getting your hawg dawgs back. 

T


----------



## Hooked On Quack

j_seph said:


> But?
> 
> If a dillo crosses a gready landowners property line, can you take your atv while toting a camera across the line to take pictures of it?





Throwback said:


> As long as you're just getting your hawg dawgs back.
> 
> T





You two idiots owe me a diet Coke!!


----------



## j_seph

Hooked On Quack said:


> You two idiots owe me a diet Coke!!


 Why?
hawg dog drink it or did you leave it across the line when you got ran off?


----------



## bluetickboy199

its just like shooting a possum except they have a shell


----------



## Hooked On Quack

j_seph said:


> Why?
> hawg dog drink it or did you leave it across the line when you got ran off?



Neither, I threw it at a armadillo...


----------



## Nicodemus

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neither, I threw it at a armadillo...



  Did you hit it?


----------



## Throwback

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neither, I threw it at a armadillo...



Why must you be so cruel? I hope it didn't bleed any. 


T


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nicodemus said:


> Did you hit it?





Throwback said:


> Why must you be so cruel? I hope it didn't bleed any.
> 
> 
> T



Killed him/her graveyard dead, blood everywhere.  I took him/her and rubbed it all over myself hoping to get leprosy, so I can stay home and draw unemployment...


----------



## Nicodemus

I like to slip up behind the little varmints and catch em. Then throw em in the back of some unsuspectin` victims truck...


----------



## awr72

funny how the lowly old dilla tryin to scratch out a livin best he can gets the butts of all jokes on how best to kill him and pin em to the ground with arrows and so on and so forth.talk like that bout a whitetail deer or turkey and people will be up in arms.and excactly how many lepers have any of you met or even heard of gettin it from the dilla?and as far as egg eaters go coons would top the list along with grinners ie.possums.poor old dilla i think ya have a very good lawsuit on your hands being you eat fireants and yellowjackets too,call me lol.they are not a predator but a survivor i like a good egg or two in the morning lol.all jokes aside im just playin but the leper stuff is a joke i think or until i meet a leper caused from them has anyone else?


----------



## awr72

and just for fun id like someone to verify one case of leprosy caused by a dilla?and also i know a gopher tortoise will dig a hole big enuff to break a horses leg exterminate or not ?lol


----------



## Gentleman4561

They destroy yards...and they are a great way to make sure my .308 and 9mm are still working at full power.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

j_seph said:


> Why? Why must we shoot small dillos?



I SAY LET EM GROW - GROW BIG!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

dadsbuckshot said:


> I SAY LET EM GROW - GROW BIG!!!!





You could pull a plow with that one!!


----------



## Nicodemus

He looks like Quack!!


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Hooked On Quack said:


> You could pull a plow with that one!!



LOL - if I killed on that big I would have it mounted just for grins and giggles......

My wife would hate me, but dude that is a huge one.

I read they grow that large south of the border. That poor man looks like he is on steroids just to hold it up - veins all popping out.... He is still eating on it - LOL....


----------



## awr72

they might make that big thing on your neck a good meal too there gentleman lol.and omg thats the biggest dilla ever lol thats what im talkin bout dadsbuckshot turn the catchdogs out on that one lol.dilla revenge right there someones gettin cut lol.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nicodemus said:


> He looks like Quack!!


----------



## hawgrider1200

*Diet Coke*



Hooked On Quack said:


> You two idiots owe me a diet Coke!!



You blew that one out your nose, didn't you?


----------



## killitgrillit

because I can!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

hawgrider1200 said:


> You blew that one out your nose, didn't you?



Ears too!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Possum on the half shell is an invasive species!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

contender* said:


> Out of all the replies I like this one best. We don't have any up here..................................Yet. When we do I'll be in the market for that "diller" rifle mentioned above..



they gots em in Dawsonville....hit one at Devils Elbow doin' field visits in the State car....they are like hitting a speed bump at 55 mph.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Ya'll need to do a little research on the leprosy. Dillas are carriers and there are cases of it being caught by humans who handle them.

Check the website I posted earlier or do a little research yourself.


----------



## UGADAWG

awr72 said:


> and just for fun id like someone to verify one case of leprosy caused by a dilla?and also i know a gopher tortoise will dig a hole big enuff to break a horses leg exterminate or not ?lol



Might get in a little bit of trouble for killin a gopher tortise    and if you really want a challenge with the dillas try kickin em they can move pretty good but it can b done


----------



## bat

Nicodemus said:


> I like to slip up behind the little varmints and catch em. Then throw em in the back of some unsuspectin` victims truck...



Why the back toss it in the front cab and stand back and watch when they open the door to see what is making all that grunting noise!


----------



## 1776Flintlock

They were born to be a target. Pop one close up with a .22 and watch 'em jump straight up about 3 feet!


----------



## jdh4376

i shoot them cause my dog is not always with me to use it as a chew toy o and to do my part as a american citizen you know stimulating the economy by having to buy more ammo


----------



## 12GAGirl

BRIAN1 said:


> What is the purpose? Just curious. I have done it in the past, but was wondering why people do it all the time.



We only kill them when they try to over take the cow pasture because they will dig up the grass and leave my cows hungry. And have not killed one in years. I hate to kill them around my home because they eat bugs and snakes and my dog loves to chase them at night so the ones around my house get to live.

I don't agree with killing something like a diller because some idiot things it is cool to watch them die. That's how hunters get bad reputations and killing a diller is not hunting and if you don't eat the meat then why kill it?


----------



## joshguest

they mess up food plots but
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 make good target practice


----------



## Hunterbob1

Nicodemus said:


> I like to slip up behind the little varmints and catch em. Then throw em in the back of some unsuspectin` victims truck...



Nick, I believe you would do that!!!!!


----------



## Polaris08

*Armadillos*

Out west the ranchers kill them because, like a prarie dog, they dig holes all over the field if not kept in check. Then the farmer looses livestock or gets hurt falling from his horse when it steps in the hole left.


----------



## golffreak

They destroy my golf course and knock my truck out of alignment. Both cost a lot of money to fix, so they must die.


----------



## DCOMP54

*Drop one*



Nicodemus said:


> I like to slip up behind the little varmints and catch em. Then throw em in the back of some unsuspectin` victims truck...



Drop one of these buggers into a comunity back room , or into a crowd, what fun happens  then. Back a few years in 76 i lived in a military barracks on base. we had been out most all day on the range roads riding and having a few cold ones. (yep. i know that's wrong ) we got to seeing a few of the dilla's and caught a few. So that night we had one left. I took it i the barracks and chunked it into the community bat/ shower on the 3rd floor. I never seen people scream and move so quickly over the tops of the stalls. One from places way north(New York city) . was screaming , RAT,RAT,RAT, Kinda was funny.
 1st Sargent couldnt figure out how the thing got on the 3rd floor. He was kinds P.O.d. at being called out on a Saturday night around 11 pm.


----------



## TBurnham

Throwback said:


> Cause they're not a native species, dig holes my cows step in, destroy my crops, destroy my pasture and yard, potential to spread disease.
> 
> Nuff?
> 
> T



Nuff said!!!!


----------



## Beasley

Kill em all day or night


----------



## hoytslanger87

I always heard they will mess up turkey pop. to.


----------



## Coon23

If you have ever had any catapala trees which produced worms you would understand the problem with armadillos.  My trees use to produce worms every year until I started having a problem with armadillos, they began digging around my trees and boom no more worms!!  The worms are starting to come back after exterminating all the dillos i've seen which has taken years!!  So my belief is they are the main reason for the worm population to decrease!!  Also they are fun to shoot for target practice.


----------



## sleepr71

Because...THEY SU@K! They'll dig your yard & pasture up overnight(looks like a 250lb. hog was rootin it up!), they seem to breed often & will ruin a quiet evening of hunting(running around digging & rustling leaves). I've heard(not confirmed) that they eat ground dwelling (Turkey/Quail,etc.) bird eggs. I'm not sure of what all they eat, but I do know that they will come in to predator calling(distressed sounds), so I'm led to believe that they'll eat whatever they can get in their mouth!  To me they are like wild hogs...Nuisances.. & If you don't have 'em, you don't want 'em!


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin

Their shells block CIA brain scanners-lol.  There is not enough room here to list all the reasons these vile vermin need to be eradicated!!


----------



## flatwoods

They bother me.


----------



## CC Rider

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> ask a person who owns horses.



Ask A person that owns hog dogs.


----------



## Son

Armo's have a litter of four, all the same sex, no mixed litters. Ruin worm beds, flower beds, make hazardous holes in the woods that also provide snake dens. Perfect culture in their nose and feet to carry leprosy. Ugly,  too.


----------

